#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Rippen eingedrückt! >

## Eike

Hallo, 
meine Rippen sind an einigen Stellen eingedrückt oder weisen kleinere eingedrückte Löcher beim abtasten auf... An einer Stelle ist das soweit eingedrückt das ich meine Faust damit 'ausfüllen' kann... Ich weiss nicht ob das dadurch kommt aber ab und zu habe ich schmerzen beim aufrichten was extrem unangenehm ist... Auch wenn ich naja klingt komisch, ist aber leider so, VIEL gegessen habe habe ich Probleme mit den Atmen. Also ne erschwerte Atmung... Bevor fragen gestellt werden nein ich bin nicht korpulent (dick) ich bin eigentlich sehr schlank, was für meine Essgewohnheiten / Sportaktivitäten recht ungewöhnlich ist... 
Eine weitere Frage die mich noch interessiert ist... Mit meinen 17 Jahren habe ich jetzt einen 'Bogen' vom Kreiswehrersatzamt (Bund) bekommen... Wo man gesundheitliche Beeinträchtigungen an 'Wirbelsäule,Brustkorb' angeben soll... Fragt sich ob dies dazu gehört...  
Zum Hausarzt werde ich die kommenden Tage gehen, aber ich wollte mich vorher informieren ob einer von euch vll etwas ähnliches hat oder sich damit ein wenig auskennt...  
MfG: Eike 
(Bei Daten die ihr vielleicht braucht - Bitte Fragen!)

----------


## Lisa

Guten Morgen, Eike!
Kann es sein, dass Du eine sogenannte Trichterbrust hast? Das heißt, dass Deine Rippen sich vorne am Brustbein nach innen wölben, und daher die Beweglichkeit im Brustkorb eingeschränkt ist. Das kann genau die Probleme auslösen, die Du beschreibst. 
MfG: Lisa

----------


## Eike

Hmm nein... Ich habs eben mal schnell bei Google reingehauen und habe nen Bild dazu gesehen.. So EXTREM sieht es bei mir nicht aus! Nur weiss ich nicht ob es immer so extrem aussieht wie das Bild welches ich auf Wikipedia gesehen habe oder halt das das nen extrem fall ist... Kannst mir da vll nochn paar Sachen zu sagen? Wäre echt lieb =) 
MfG: Eike

----------


## Lisa

Hallo Eike!
Ich kann Dich beruhigen, das Bild bei Wikipedia ist ein absoluter Extremfall!!! Normalerweise ist das Brustbein etwas nach vorne gewölbt. Und dann gibt es eben noch die angeborenen Veränderungen, bei denen diese Wölbung abgeflacht ist oder sogar nach innen geht. Das kann sich auf fast das gesamte Brustbein oder meist nur auf den unteren Bereich auswirken.Meist ist die Trichterbrust eher ein optisches Problem und nicht unbedingt mit Beschwerden verbunden. Es ist aber schon so, dass die Rippen, die vorne am Brustbein ansetzen, weniger beweglich sind als im Normalfall, was aber auch nicht dramatisch ist. Es kann sein,dass, wenn Du länger sitzt (und das bestimmt nicht in kerzengrader Haltung ;-) ), Du den Brust- und Rippenbereich vorne noch mehr zusammendrückst, worauf die Rippen und die Muskeln mit ner leichten Reizung (Druckempfindlichkeit, Dehnungsschmerz) reagieren. Da Du Dich noch im Wachstum befindest, kannst Du die Beweglichkeit Deiner Wirbelsäule (wo nun mal das andere Ende der Rippen ist) und des Brustkorbs noch verbessern (manuelle Therapie bzw. Krankengymnastik vom Hausarzt/Orthopäden verordnen lassen). Du kannst womöglich die Trichterbrust noch positiv verändern (wenn, dann jetzt!!), aber Du wirst sie wahrscheinlich nicht "wegbekommen" (obwohl ich ja auch nicht weiß, wie "schlimm" sie ist). Sprich doch mal mit Deinem Hausarzt oder am besten mal mit einem Orthopäden darüber. Für weitere Fragen steh ich gern zur Verfügung :-) 
liebe Grüße, 
Lisa

----------


## Eike

So ich komme gerade von meinem Hausarzt... Er sprach nicht von einer gewissen 'Trichterbrust' sondern von einer 'Hühnerbrust' ermeinte da sollten eigentlich keine Probleme sein... So wirklich dadrauf eingegangen ist er dann auch nicht mehr... Warum auch immer... Haben dann erst ma Blut abgenommen, Ultraschall aber nicht Richtung Brust sondern Bauch bereich... Darüber hinaus nochn EKG... Wobei ich mogen erst die Ergebnisse bekomme... 
Aber Lisa, vielen vielen dank für deine Antworten  :shy_flower: 
Ich meld mich morgen noch mal was dabei heraus gekommen ist.... =)  
MfG: Eole  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Lisa

Hallo Eike!
Es freut mich, dass Dein Hausarzt Dich erleichtern konnte. Eine Hühnerbrust ist das selbe wie eine Trichterbrust. Bei Dir scheint sie wohl nicht so arg ausgeprägt zu sein, sonst hätte er Dich bestimmt noch zum Orthopäden überwiesen. Ist doch klasse! Falls trotzdem noch mal Schmerzen auftreten sollten, solltest Du dennoch einen Orthopäden aufsuchen. Einfach nur aus dem Grund, weil man im Wachstum das ganze noch beeinflussen kann, später nicht mehr. 
Und dann noch eines zum Ultraschall im Bauchbereich: 
wenn`s ein Mädchen wird, nenn´es Lisa... :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Eike

*kaputtlach* Nein ich bin nicht weiblich  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Lisa

Das war mir schon klar! Steht ja auch ganz fett da links...  Schönes Wochenende!

----------

